# Ready to pull my hair out!!!!!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

After having a pointing dog for the last 11 years and now starting over with pup is driving me crazy!!!!....Pups to young (9 weeks) to be out chasing chukar and phez, all I can think about is getting out but it sucks without a good dog right now :evil: I guess this is what they mean when they say you have an addiction, you just don't know how bad it is until you have the withdraws.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

I will be getting a new dog here soon and this scares me!


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

tell me about it. i am starting over with a new dog after almost 20 years of trained dogs and it is hard because i am so used to dogs that can do it all and now i dont have that until i finish his training. but part of the fun of hunting for me is getting that dog to the top shelf level but i do miss my old dogs and what they brought out in the field each day.


----------



## wingetti (Sep 26, 2014)

Well - hero you just got to "man-dog up" now that you've made the decision to buy a pup. Or you've got to - do the pup a favor and sell it to someone who don't know what you are going through. Wait - now if your losing your temper with that comment and you've lost your temper with the pup, while expecting to much from the pup, then I am right. I just don't understand how you guys that have had dogs for so long and have lost the training companion of yours, will spend a lot of money on a pup. I had well trained dogs, lost the dogs to fate, and then I found a semi-trained obedient dog I bought. Working with the dog, and training was easier, the bonding came sooner on both our levels of affection. Now, these were not the only matured dogs I have trained in the past. So maybe this message is for those who realize the older we get the older the purchased dog should be. Don't worry when looking for and at that older dog, you'll know if it is right by getting that warm fuzzy feeling or just by what the seller says and how he or she acts. One major fact I looked for was how well the dog was kept. You'll find yourself being smarter then what you really think you are; gained just from your past memories of your first dogs.
Good Luck and may quicker hunting come your way.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

had an 8 year old - got another- when he was 5 got another- when this one is 5 probably get one last one. Only once did I start off with just one.


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

An thanks for digging up an old thread. It's two years latter and I love my dog. Can't wait for the weekend.


----------

